# Validation: Short Film



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I just thought I'd post this amazing film here. I remember watching it a couple months ago and being rather awwed by it and I just stumbled upon it again and thought I might share it with the rest of you guys. 

roud:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow that's amazing.
Made me smile :laughing:


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, So Long So Long.

You know, I love your name...what a great name! And you're amazing for posting a video like this... :wink:

Lol.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

that would be a fun job, validator. roud:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm glad you guys liked it. roud:

And thanks Selene. I quiet like my name too.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

My mom's like the validator. And when she can't make people smile, she loses her smile too. I think that's why I like this video so much


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*That was definitely the best short film I've ever seen, by a longshot. *


----------

